# Pacers Feel Good Story of the Year?



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What was your best memory of this season? I know it was a tough season to get through, but there still must be a favorite feel good story of the year for you?

So what was it? I'll post mine in a bit.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats a tough one, I loved watching Granger's energy, he was extreamly fun to watch, blocking countless 1 on 1 fastbreaks. Also Johnson's year, this is a guy whos not getting enough attention, suppose to be 3rd string at start of year, then he owns all the best PG's in the league, great story.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Definetly A.J. dominating Kidd in the entire series...Never in my dreams could I phantom Anthony playing like that...I never really thought he had it in him, especially in our last game...just goes to show you what one can do when motivated... :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Definetly A.J. dominating Kidd in the entire series...Never in my dreams could I phantom Anthony playing like that...I never really thought he had it in him, especially in our last game...just goes to show you what one can do when motivated... :cheers:


Agreed. All season, people were ragging on AJ *cough* Pacers Fan *cough* but I've always respected what AJ brings to this team. This team had no heart, and AJ stepped up allll season long trying to offer that heart. I love JO, but right now AJ is just my favorite player.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Agreed. All season, people were ragging on AJ *cough* Pacers Fan *cough*


He deserved it then. I can't really insult him too badly now after the 40 point game. But, JO is still available for ragging. Maybe the occasional Bender crack.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He deserved it then. I can't really insult him too badly now after the 40 point game. But, JO is still available for ragging. Maybe the occasional Bender crack.



Haha, that's why I love you Pacers Fan. You love to rag on players like AJ/Bender but then support Gill with flying colors. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Haha, that's why I love you Pacers Fan. You love to rag on players like AJ/Bender but then support Gill with flying colors. :biggrin:


Bender isn't really a "player" any more. He's technically an "unemployed and retired former NBA benchie." Gill needs support, though. Who else gives it to him? I wish Jamison Brewer was still here. He was awesome.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Bender isn't really a "player" any more. He's technically an "unemployed and retired former NBA benchie." Gill needs support, though. Who else gives it to him? I wish Jamison Brewer was still here. He was awesome.



Bender: Unemployed, yes. Well-paid, yes.

I love Gill too. I love any player in a Pacers jersey. It just surprises me how much you support him with your rap sheet around here.

Brewer was cool. A different type of PG, but I liked him...very strong kid. Artest loved him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I love Gill too. I love any player in a Pacers jersey. It just surprises me how much you support him with your rap sheet around here.


At this point I have a simple set of rules:

Jackson- Terrible
Jermaine- Worse than bad
Peja- Bad
AJ- Average
Everyone else- Good
Jones- Great
Granger- Excellent
Gill- Spectacular



> Brewer was cool. A different type of PG, but I liked him...very strong kid.


Different type of PG? Could he even be classified as a PG? I remember him being tall, really fast, and having awesome hair, and otherwise, un-Gill-like.



> Artest loved him.


I read somewhere that they were actually really close friends. I wonder why Sac doesn't get him just to keep Ron sane.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> At this point I have a simple set of rules:
> 
> Jackson- Terrible
> Jermaine- Worse than bad
> ...


Here's my version:

Jackson- Tries too hard
Jermaine- Needs to stay healthy. A full season next year and he returns to dominating form.
Peja- One of the best, if not the best shooter in the league.
AJ- My hero.
Everyone else- Good
Jones- Great
Granger- Excellent
Gill- Good bench player.






> Different type of PG? Could even be classified as a PG? I remember him being tall, really fast, and having awesome hair, and otherwise, un-Gill-like.


He certainly was a PG. He was probably what 6'4? And yes his hair was great.





> I read somewhere that they were actually really close friends. I wonder why Sac doesn't get him just to keep Ron sane.


I'd sign him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Here's my version:
> 
> Jackson- Tries too hard
> Jermaine- Needs to stay healthy. A full season next year and he returns to dominating form.
> ...


I would argue Jermaine, but this is a feel good thread, so I'll say that I'm glad you're liking Gill more.




> He certainly was a PG. He was probably what 6'4? And yes his hair was great.


I meant that he really wasn't skilled enough to have a position. I think he was 6'4" or 6'5", but he couldn't really shoot, and never really did anything great passing-wise. He's in the Euroleague right now, so hopefully some team takes another chance on him. Even Isiah didn't keep him long.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I would argue Jermaine, but this is a feel good thread, so I'll say that I'm glad your rank of Gill is increasing.


Haha thanks.






> I meant that he really wasn't skilled enough to have a position. I think he was 6'4" or 6'5", but he couldn't really shoot, and never really did anything great passing-wise. He's in the Euroleague right now, so hopefully some team takes another chance on him. Even Isiah didn't keep him long.


Yeah, he was one of those athletic types who wasn't really good at anything except for being athletic.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jasikeviscius sucking. Yeah, that's sad isn't it. 


AJ's 41 point night was cool though.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I miss Travis Best, I loved that guy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> I miss Travis Best, I loved that guy.


BOOOO!!! 

*Boo's louder*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> BOOOO!!!
> 
> *Boo's louder*


Nooo, I loved Best. I even have a Travis Best jersey.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> BOOOO!!!
> 
> *Boo's louder*


How can you not love Travis Best? Weirdo.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> How can you not love Travis Best? Weirdo.



He was probably too young to remember the milwaukee series and how huge Best was.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Travis Best was totally awesome although his running passes were weak. He never played scared and that's what I like. 

Best memory was either when AJ struck for 40 or when he got his first career high of the season for 27. I was really happy for him because he worked so hard to become starter and finally had the numbers to stand up for it. His season numbers didn't show all the effort he put in for Indiana this year. Also when Granger got like 21 and 11 or something was very awesome.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> He was probably too young to remember the milwaukee series and how huge Best was.


Yeah, I think I was too young to remember. I only remember how much my dad complained about him holding the ball... I hope I didn't base all of my opinion off of that...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Yeah, I think I was too young to remember. I only remember how much my dad complained about him holding the ball... I hope I didn't base all of my opinion off of that...


You should hate Tyus Edney, then. He's the king of holding onto the ****ing ball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> You should hate Tyus Edney, then. He's the king of holding onto the ****ing ball.


Yep, I did. I'm really surprised I don't hate Eddie Gill.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I'm really surprised I don't hate Eddie Gill.


Hey! Gill doesn't usually hold onto the ball, unless he's isolating with like 45 seconds left in the game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Yeah, I think I was too young to remember. I only remember how much my dad complained about him holding the ball... I hope I didn't base all of my opinion off of that...



He did hold on to the ball too much. But he certainly meant a lot to the franchise.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Danny's drafting...

Reggie's ceremony...

Everything else pretty much sucked...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

jermaine7fan said:


> Danny's drafting...
> 
> Reggie's ceremony...
> 
> Everything else pretty much sucked...


Ditto


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Hard to pick but I'd go with AJ great playoff preformance.


----------

